# Locking mitre joints for picture frames



## grandsire02 (Aug 9, 2007)

As a longstanding picture framer, I have built myself a router table to use with my MOF177E with a view to producing my own frame mouldings. I know it is also possible to produce locking mitre joints with a router, and in a picutre framing context these are sometimes used for very hard wood mouldings that can cause problems with the conventional underpinning method of securing the corners. Can anyone give me advice on the techniques for producing mitre locking joints for picture frames, please?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Grandsire02

Here are two show and tell links plus a spot to get the bits from, if you are doing small picture frames get the small on 1/4" shank one , it will do a good job....  they come in two OD sizes...

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-lm1.htm

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-8.htm

lock niter bits

http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=lock+miter&submit.x=8&submit.y=14



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Router Forums!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi grandsire02 and welcome to the Router Forums. Maybe you could post some pics of your frame work? We do love pictures.


----------

